# 20% end of the year sale at DNA



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just to let you know dna is having there end of the year sale... so if any one is looking for something for there tank, or looking to go bigger or needs some plants might be worth a look. I'm about to go up there, I'll post if anything is worth wild.

20% off all tanks, drygoods, fish, corals, plants
DEC 26th - DEC 31st

2910 E Trinity Mills 
Carrollton Tx

972-492-6165
www.dallasnorthaquarium.com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the prices of driftwood where good, and they had some neons and cardinals. they had some rotela wacheri and glosso. even had micro sword and i got the micro sword. 
not to many used tanks left.. had a 55g complete for 139.99 - 20%.


----------

